# General Silver Coast living questions + language schools



## Gssn (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I'm Norwegian, in my mid-20's and my mom just bought a house in the Silver Coast area, near Caldas da Rainha. I'm of course super excited! I won't be moving full-time, but I've barely been to Portugal (once in Lisbon) and I'd like to spend some time there (anywhere from a month or two to a year or longer if I really enjoy it and can afford it, and not necessarily just in the Caldas da Rainha area - I really want to explore Lisbon too).
But I'm wondering what that area is like for people in their 20's with no kids? I'm interested in photography and art and culture and food and cafés, among other things, and I can't drive.

And I don't speak any Portuguese so a language school (probably in Lisbon) sounds like a good and fun idea. Does anyone have a particular school to recommend? A quick google search gave me so many different ones. I think a longer course is what I'd prefer.


----------

